# R3 Seatpost Size



## Rick from Lafayette (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm getting ready to buy a Cervelo frameset this week and can't decide between the R3 and RS. I know the difference in geometry and ride. My question is, why did Cervelo opt to make the R3 with a 32.4 seatpost as opposed to a 27.2? And, why do they continue to do so?


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

2008 latest model of R3 are same as RS wrt seatpost diameter, all 27.2mm. If you are buying previous model R3 then yes, the post is thicker. The R3 SL I believe was always 27.2mm.


----------



## Rick from Lafayette (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks, Acid.
Apparently I have been looking at several R3's and RS' on eBay and they are all 2008's. I didn't see the seatpost size for the '09 R3 on the Cervelo website. If I miss the bid/sale on any of the bikes that I'm looking at, I am going to order an '09 frameset from my local Cervelo LBS right here in town. I still haven't made a decision yet.
Esthetically, I like the black/red colors of the '08 RS. I'm not crazy about the new black/silver combo. Of course, I am also considering the ride geometry and prices while making my decision. I will have one on order by Friday if I don't get the sale on eBay.
I'm moving from an '09 Felt F3SL. (frameset for sale. LOL)


----------

